# CATS!!!



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey, 
I think (well am pretty sure) my cat is pregnant and would just like to ask what symptoms there are so that i can be sure.
I basically know a lot of it as my friends cat just had kittens and ihave searched the internet numerous times - lol. But you never knowwhen some extra information might come in. 
She is sooo fat and has a hard tummy. plus her teats are kinds showing (although shes very furry so not much)

But what i would like to know most of all is is there any clues to howmany weeks she is? I knw they are pregnant for nine weeks but i have NOidea how far along she is! She never appeared to go into heat so icouldn't tell from that. I know its hard to tell without seeing her butyou never know what information you guys might have!! LOL!!

I have tried many cat forums but i can never find a forum quite like this one!

Thanks
Leanne


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 12, 2005)

Haha I was just going to say "You might want to find a cat forum" 

Sorry, cant help you here, but I wish youand your cat the best of luck with the litter  AND of course we wantto see pics when they are born! 

~Amy


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 12, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> Haha I was just going to say"You might want to find a cat forum"
> 
> Sorry, cant help you here, but I wishyou and your cat the best of luck with the litter  AND of course wewant to see pics when they are born!
> 
> ~Amy



OF COURSE!! I wouldn't dare not :wink:lol.
Leanne


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 12, 2005)

Even though we cant have cats (momsallergic) I just love em todeath, they are just so darncute!! 

~Amy


----------



## Kricket (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey Leanne. We had a KITTEN years agothat we were waiting to get spayed till she reached age. Mylittle sister kept telling us "Pastel has babies in hertummy." We didn't think she knew what she was talkingabout! She told us that for a month. One day, shemade me feel, and I said, "WOW! I think she has babies inthere." My sister got a kick out of that and we still thinkshe should have been a vet.

Anyhoo...as I digress...try to feel her tummy. Feel her tummyeveryday, if she is pregnant you will eventually be able to feel themsquirm. As for behavior, she didn't act much different, justa little lazier. We knew she was ready to give birth when sheclaimed a dark corner of our barbeque pit and her labor wasquick. She had 6 kittens that all survived. I thinkthere might be some sort of supplement to give to pregnantcats. I think it is called Missing Link. I will doa search...

Keep us posted.


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 12, 2005)

*Kricket wrote:*


> Hey Leanne. We had a KITTEN years ago that we werewaiting to get spayed till she reached age. My little sisterkept telling us "Pastel has babies in her tummy." We didn'tthink she knew what she was talking about! She told us thatfor a month. One day, she made me feel, and I said,"WOW! I think she has babies in there." My sistergot a kick out of that and we still think she should have been a vet.
> 
> Anyhoo...as I digress...try to feel her tummy. Feel her tummyeveryday, if she is pregnant you will eventually be able to feel themsquirm. As for behavior, she didn't act much different, justa little lazier. We knew she was ready to give birth when sheclaimed a dark corner of our barbeque pit and her labor wasquick. She had 6 kittens that all survived. I thinkthere might be some sort of supplement to give to pregnantcats. I think it is called Missing Link. I will doa search...
> 
> Keep us posted.



:clap:haha!
Yeh she's really LAZY! never stops sleeping at the moment and it seemslike a bit of an effort for her to just get up lol shes so funny. Shewent over for a play fight with our other cat earlier, began and thendecided she'd rather lay down - i was so funny.
Can't wait to feel them!! 
Thanks Kricket,
Leanne


----------



## Kricket (Jul 12, 2005)

http://www.petplace.com/articles/artShow.asp?artID=4577

This is about how to care for the pregnant cat. Also detailson feeding a cat that is nursing kittens. Interesting stuff


----------



## Llama (Jul 12, 2005)

We had to wait and wait for our kittens tocome. She had 8 and then a tom killed them all. I hope you have better luck.


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 12, 2005)

*Kricket wrote:*


> http://www.petplace.com/articles/artShow.asp?artID=4577
> 
> This is about how to care for the pregnant cat. Also detailson feeding a cat that is nursing kittens. Interesting stuff



Cool, thanks for that! I will have a look now...


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 12, 2005)

*Llama wrote: *


> Wehad to wait and wait for our kittens to come. She had 8 andthen a tom killed them all.  I hope you havebetter luck.



Oh no. thats so sad. We have 3 other female cats, is there any possibility of any problems there?
Leanne 

P.S. I hope i do too!


----------



## Kricket (Jul 12, 2005)

Forgot to add that Pastel stopped eating a dayor two before she gave birth. I think that isnormal. That might be the best way to tell when she is aboutto deliver.


----------



## m.e. (Jul 12, 2005)

I hesitate to direct you to theCat Forum, because they are a lot like themembers here. They don't take kindly to people just letting their catsget pregnant, no matter if it was intentional or not. Understandable,given the staggering overpopulation rate, but they _can_, in theirenthusiasm, come off strongly 

I would suggest that you at least read some of the posts in the Breeding section as they can be enormously helpful.

There's another cat forum,FelineParadise, where they're more apt to be...polite . It is a bitslower moving board, but very knowledgable members.

I did have a pregnant cat, but I only rescued her one week before shedelivered, so I don't know much about *actual* pregnancy.Delivery, I know a little bit more about


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 12, 2005)

I wish I could help you - but I will share thatwe had one cat that had the first cat of her first litter in mylap....literally. She was in pain w/ labor and didn't seem toknow what was happening...and she just kept nuzzling me.(Funny thing is - she was Art's cat but I was the only one home).

Finally - she gave birth to the first one - in my lap (well...halfwayout of my lap). After that - she seemed to understand what todo and had them by my side (on a blanket I pulled down forher). After she was done, we helped her move them under thebed and she was happy...

Good luck!

Peg


----------



## juicyjuicee (Jul 12, 2005)

Heres a forum, idk if you have tried this onebut oh well-http://www.petshub.com/forums/this has forums for all different kinds of animals and cats is on thereso just scroll down till u reach 'cat forum'.A few yearsagoI had a pregnant cat, she didn't act different at allreally she just looked heavier and when she was about to have herbabies she came right over to us and kept licking herself and it lookedlike a little fluid was coming out:foreheadsmack:so i waslike mom i think the cat is about tohave her babies! and of course this was a stray cat so she waslike GETHER OUT! but we brought her up to my 'fort' and had a box and put ablanket in there and stayed with her till she was done (thats onlybecasue everytime we tried to leave she would follow us WHILE she wasgiving birth) she had 6 healthy kittensWell there's mywhole story, good luck.


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 12, 2005)

thanks m.e., 
I have been to the first forum before and never recieved much of a response which is why i came here.
i may try the second one though as i dont think i have tried that one,
Leanne


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 12, 2005)

Cute stories Tinysmom and juicyjuicee.
I am hoping everything will go well with Misty. Her mums had 2 healthylitters now - both without a problem. I am hoping things will runs justas smoothly here.
I already have 4 people who really want kittens here, so they have bagged them now. lol.
Of course, this is all in hope they will be ok.
Leanne


----------



## m.e. (Jul 12, 2005)

I know it seems too early to think about now,but remember that you should keep the kittens until they are _atleast_ 10 weeks old, though ideally they should be 12 weeks old. Letthe prospective owner's know this too 

6-8 weeks old, though common, is *way* too young.


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Jul 12, 2005)

What breed of cat is she?


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 12, 2005)

Most of our cats are seniors, however, we adopta pregnant girl last November. About a week or several daysbefore she is due, she will looking for a place to nest. Catswant a quiet out of the way place and may choose the back of acloset. You may want to make up several boxes for herwith old towels, etc. It's best for them to be in aquiet are. Usually before birth, the mom will start lickinghersel repeatedly, she may pace and cry.

I do belong to a cat forum but do not recommend it for any under 18years old as it is completely free speech. Sometimes the freespeech gets very rough.

Cat Fancy magazine online used to have a good forum but I no longer have the link. Perhaps you can google it.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 12, 2005)

I had a cat that ran away and sure enough cameback pregnant....i made her a nice little box with blankets and shedecided the best place to have them was under my bed on a tile floor:disgust:.....o boy they peeped all night long for weeks!...noisestlittle things ever! the other cat i had paid little or noattention to them..if they came up to her she groomed them but that wasabout it....the only thing that wierded me out was mom constantly triedto smother them...and they werent sick at all ...i think mom was justwierded out b/c it was her first litter....


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 13, 2005)

She isn't a particular breed. Don't worry, iwill be keeping them til 10 weeks, alhtough i got misty and 6 and shewas as happy as can be, i can understand your point.

Just wondering, in America are cats often kept indoors then?



Leanne


----------



## m.e. (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, it's much more common to keep cats indoorsin America. Just as an example, in my area, here are the things my catsare in danger of should they venture outside:

- hit by car

- attacked by dog

- attacked by other predatory animal (coyote, fishercat, raccoon, bears, eagles, etc.)

- poisoned by spiteful neighbors

- lost or stolen

- fighting with other cats


I can't imagine willingly letting my cats face those dangers; to me, itwould be neglectful. I know that in the UK it is much more common forcats to be allowed to roam, and I do think that in many respects the UKis much more "cat friendly" than the US. 

But even people I know that live in the UK won't let their cats outbecause they would rather see them safe and inside. I don't feel that Iam stifling any of my cats' "natural instincts". They are active,mentally stimulated, happy and healthy. Letting them go out isn't anoption, for the above listed reasons. It just isn't safe.

Again, though, it is a cultural difference.


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 13, 2005)

*m.e. wrote: *


> Yes,it's much more common to keep cats indoors in America. Just as anexample, in my area, here are the things my cats are in danger ofshould they venture outside:
> 
> - hit by car
> 
> ...



Yeh, thats totally understandable. And one of my cats has actually been run over before which was really sad .
But i guess its just something we do here. I mean as far as i know, allmy neighbours have cats and are all cat friendly but i guess thatslucky&gt; i realise its not like that everywhere! 
leanne


----------



## m.e. (Jul 13, 2005)

Two other problems that exist here in the US arelarge feral cat colonies and a declining songbird population.Basically, feral cats are domestic cats that have reverted to a wildstate. And both feral and domestic cats have been responsible for thewanton killing of small birds, which a lot of ornothologists are nottoo happy about 

I don't think either of those things are really concerns in the UK.


----------

